

Ad by the 15th most creative person in the world under 30 - tribeofone
http://www.businessinsider.com/30-under-30-most-creative-people-in-advertising-2012-9#heres-one-of-halls-award-winning-spots-for-doritos-23
Groundbreaking stuff.
======
tribeofone
I posted too early! The #1 Most creative person under 30 explains the
"creative spark" behind this legendary superbowl add!

"the concept was born from one of the creative's studies of the three pillars
of meme culture, cats, Star Wars, and Porn"

[http://www.businessinsider.com/30-under-30-most-creative-
peo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/30-under-30-most-creative-people-in-
advertising-2012-9#you-can-thank-caddell-for-the-bark-side-47)

